# Neg heavy iron thread



## azza1971 (Mar 6, 2012)

As the tiitle says i will be negging him every day, the rat bastard dobbed me in when i had a good gimmick account going which then turned into another owning for me at MD. I had respect for Heavy and sort of still do, but now he is just a snitch gear whore?????????.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)

Why not just create a "Shoot Superman in the eyeball" thread?






YouTube Video











Iow, _good luck with that._


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 6, 2012)

That was my second choice Curt, my 3rd one is finding and drinking from the cup of christ for eternal life so i can workout forever…….


----------



## halpert (Mar 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> As the tiitle says i will be negging him every day, the rat bastard dobbed me in when *i had a good gimmick account* going which then turned into another owning for me at MD. I had respect for Heavy and sort of still do, but now he is just a snitch gear whore?????????.



^^You're kidding, right?

You can talk about snitches.... You never did let us know why you threatened to sue MD if they never closed the Pit?.....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 6, 2012)

Frederick……..


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2012)

Fuck no. I don't want to run the risk of running into Heavy on the streets and him punching me in the face. Of course, if he decided to rape me instead


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

Azza your neg power is pitiful. 

It would be as effective as flicking someone in the back of the arm.


----------



## GMC1 (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> As the tiitle says i will be negging him every day, the rat bastard dobbed me in when i had a good gimmick account going which then turned into another owning for me at MD. I had respect for Heavy and sort of still do, but now he is just a snitch gear whore?????????.


 

I think I would rather Neg GOD  
Now that Heavy has these new powers he could make your little ass disappear.....Just Saying...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza your neg power is pitiful.
> 
> It would be as effective as flicking someone in the back of the arm.



hey i tried, unlike you Halpert AKA Frederick from MD posted that he thought Silhua was AZZA, next thing you publicly outed me, fuck you Heavy, eat a dick and fuck your god powers, i have satan powers??????...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza your neg power is pitiful.
> 
> It would be as effective as flicking someone in the back of the arm.


 
Exhibit 1



> *New reputation! *
> *Hi, you have received -80037 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for **this** post.
> 
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

who’s dick are you sucking Capt’n…..


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> who???s dick are you sucking Capt???n???..




The list is long but distinguished.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

he’s is tonguing some a-hole as well…….


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> he’s is tonguing some a-hole as well…….



Well Azza I could have set you up with free supps for life, but since insist on being such a little cunt...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread reminds me of nohes cycle log


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Well Azza I could have set you up with free supps for life, but since insist on being such a little cunt...



bullshit!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> bullshit!!



I swear on Pauline Hanson's life it's true


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Iow*, _good luck with that._



az, that was supposed to be "lol" not "loW," fwiw.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

um you want me to neg heavy for outing you on a fake account you made? im pretty sure he is the one who outed me for make my pars n more account (the origanl one not the fag who decided to do it after me) and i didnt make a thread trying to get him in the red. Heavy has done more for the guys in this forum then most ppl i know. I have no reason to neg him and dont think i ever will.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 7, 2012)

It seems as if all guys from MD have to wear helmets to protect thier peanut brains. cause they sure do think like their retarted.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> That was my second choice Curt, my 3rd one is finding and *drinking from the cup of christ for eternal life so i can workout forever??????.*


*

*

You could look for the Cup but I'm pretty sure heavy has it at his house and he fills it with Test twice a day and drinks from it.. You could let heavy LHJO in your mouth , thats gotta add 5-10 yrs to your life.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> As the tiitle says i will be negging him every day, the rat bastard dobbed me in when i had a good gimmick account going which then turned into another owning for me at MD. I had respect for Heavy and sort of still do, but now he is just a snitch gear whore?????????.



Lol at your gayness


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

DEAR EVERYONE. i just ejaculated in the coffee container at starbucks! take that 5 dollar a cup coffee!


sorry to give out that info.. it was about as pointless as this fucking thread


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2012)

GMC1 said:


> I think I would rather Neg GOD
> Now that Heavy has these new powers he could make your little ass disappear.....Just Saying...


 

I don't think Heavy would abuse his power for his own amusement.


----------



## independent (Mar 7, 2012)

What a worthless thread.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

I return negs 10 to 1 just fyi.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> As the tiitle says i will be negging him every day, the rat bastard dobbed me in when i had a good gimmick account going which then turned into another owning for me at MD. I had respect for Heavy and sort of still do, but now he is just a snitch gear whore?????????.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

You should put prince in the red too.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I don't think Heavy would abuse his power for his own amusement.


 
Nope, not at all, just took a quick look at DGG's profile.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You should put prince in the red too.



that's cool, neg me but when I neg back it will hurt! lol


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Go at them Azza


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> that's cool, neg me but when I neg back it will hurt! lol





heavyiron said:


> I return negs 10 to 1 just fyi.



*I don't know, something tells me it's not a good idea to fuck with these guys...*


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Nope, not at all, just took a quick look at DGG's profile.



In heavy's defense, DDG did post that "come at me bro" gif and posted in the bang bang thread


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> In heavy's defense, DDG did post that "come at me bro" gif and posted in the bang bang thread


DGG negged me first.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DGG negged me first.



Catastrophic mistake.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Carry on with your faggotry gentlemen.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Exhibit 1



Azza's negs do as much good as his supplement reviews.



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -77998 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...






			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -78489 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## vancouver (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Well Azza I could have set you up with free supps for life, but since insist on being such a little cunt...


 
Azza doesn't need supps, he's a genetic freak, he gained 45lbs fat free mass in 90 days...it's all here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153703-30-lbs-muscle-90-days-journal.html

*Good luck, i gained during a bulk very well and at 36 i was very happy, went from 73.5kg to 94.5g in 3 months. I was measured at 14.5 BF at start and 15.5 at the end, the guy that did both measurements was a former IFBB Mr Australia and contest diet guru, he was very surprised. All i did was eat as clean as i could and as much as i could. I did PH, Epistane at the 2 month mark and started with LG methyl 1-D in the first month. Second month was just supps, did wpi and wpc x 3 per day, cruised on creatine and not much of anything else. I did the Bill Starr program 5x5 for 6 weeks, then did DC for the last 6. I was recomping because of a bad bout of flu, but that pre flu weight was 76kg. I maintained my 94.5 for 2 years and have been going steadily down in the last 4-5 months to 86kg, all i have dropped from the diet is 2 daily protein drinks.
Just my experience. *


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 7, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Azza doesn't need supps, he's a genetic freak, he gained 45lbs fat free mass in 90 days...it's all here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153703-30-lbs-muscle-90-days-journal.html
> 
> *Good luck, i gained during a bulk very well and at 36 i was very happy, went from 73.5kg to 94.5g in 3 months. I was measured at 14.5 BF at start and 15.5 at the end, the guy that did both measurements was a former IFBB Mr Australia and contest diet guru, he was very surprised. All i did was eat as clean as i could and as much as i could. I did PH, Epistane at the 2 month mark and started with LG methyl 1-D in the first month. Second month was just supps, did wpi and wpc x 3 per day, cruised on creatine and not much of anything else. I did the Bill Starr program 5x5 for 6 weeks, then did DC for the last 6. I was recomping because of a bad bout of flu, but that pre flu weight was 76kg. I maintained my 94.5 for 2 years and have been going steadily down in the last 4-5 months to 86kg, all i have dropped from the diet is 2 daily protein drinks.*
> _*Just my experience. *_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> az, that was supposed to be "lol" not "loW," fwiw.



...

Okay, so I need bifocals and my memory is ****.

The "low" was actually "Iow" or "In other words," azza.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DGG negged me first.



That's because DGG just _doesn't give a ****. _


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> That's because DGG just _doesn't give a ****. _


 fuck heavy the capt SFW GFR


----------

